# Io sono ottimista



## jaws (9 Luglio 2013)

Quello che stiamo facendo finora, considerando come fatto il cambio Ljiajc-Robinho, è secondo me il miglior mercato del Milan degli ultimi 5 anni e già così il Milan è in grado di lottare con la Juve per lo scudetto.
Poi se dopo i preliminari arriverà davvero il cosiddetto regalo presidenziale, cioè un centrocampista di grande livello (Eriksen o chi per lui), allora secondo me il Milan diventerebbe la favorita per la vittoria del prossimo scudetto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me quest'anno c'è un'inversione di tendenza; si stanno rinforzando tutte. Il prossimo anno sarà un bel campionato.


----------



## jaws (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me quest'anno c'è un'inversione di tendenza; si stanno rinforzando tutte. Il prossimo anno sarà un bel campionato.



Speriamo allora di invertire la tendenza anche nelle coppe europee. Parlo di squadre italiane in generale e non solo di Milan


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo di andare noi bene in coppa. Chissenefrega della altre.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me quest'anno c'è un'inversione di tendenza; si stanno rinforzando tutte. Il prossimo anno sarà un bel campionato.



.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (9 Luglio 2013)

anche io sono ottimista. nelle aziende così come nelle squadre di calcio bisogna porsi l'obbiettivo di migliorare rispetto all'anno precedente. mi sembra che alcuni miglioramenti siano stati fatti aspettando il colpo di fine estate. io non guardo gli altri guardo noi e di sicuro non mi metto ad invidiare un martens o un callejon che se li avessimo presi noi saremmo qui a prendere per i fondelli braida galliani e tutti i loro parenti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Luglio 2013)

Sulla carta per ora siamo migliorati, però a parlare sarà come sempre il campo. Magari Poli farà schifo, Saponara a Gennaio andrà in B e Vergara lo troveranno a spacciare il sabato sera

Può essere tutto e il contrario di tutto per quello che possiamo sapere ora, certo, sulla carta...


----------



## jaws (9 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di andare noi bene in coppa. Chissenefrega della altre.



E il ranking uefa? Se ti leggesse Galliani


----------



## Ale (9 Luglio 2013)

A mio parere siamo molto migliorati ( do per scontato l'arrivo sia di ljacic che di honda). Non sono fenomeni, ma avevamo davvero truppe mummie a centrocampo. E poi mi piace questa nuova strategia di andare su giocatori che vanno in scadenza l'anno successivo, non sarà certo come la strategia di una volta, dove andavamo sui migliori, ma quanto meno si vede l'impegno di galliani nel provare comunque a far qualcosa per migliorare la squadra pur avendo un sacchetto di noccioline come budget.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2013)

Rimango ottimista, come lo ero un mese fa, anche se Tevez ero convinto sarebbe arrivato. Sarà una campagna di rafforzamento a differenza delle precedenti annate.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E il ranking uefa? Se ti leggesse Galliani



Me ne fotto di Galliani e della sua pelata. Io tifo Milan e nessun'altro. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> A mio parere siamo molto migliorati ( do per scontato l'arrivo sia di ljacic che di honda). Non sono fenomeni, ma avevamo davvero truppe mummie a centrocampo. E poi mi piace questa nuova strategia di andare su giocatori che vanno in scadenza l'anno successivo, non sarà certo come la strategia di una volta, dove andavamo sui migliori, ma quanto meno si vede l'impegno di galliani nel provare comunque a far qualcosa per migliorare la squadra pur avendo un sacchetto di noccioline come budget.


Concordo.


----------



## jaws (9 Luglio 2013)

Sono stupito di vedere così tanto ottimismo, pensavo di essere quasi l'unico; meglio così


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Sono stupito di vedere così tanto ottimismo, pensavo di essere quasi l'unico; meglio così



Non ti allargare, che tra non molto arrivano le bastonate.


----------



## Ale (9 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Rimango ottimista, come lo ero un mese fa, anche se Tevez ero convinto sarebbe arrivato. Sarà una campagna di rafforzamento a differenza delle precedenti annate.



purtroppo robirobinho oltre a fare danni in campo, li sta facendo pure fuori dal campo, se fosse stata piu rapida la sua cessione avremmo anche carlitos a milanello in questo momento..peccato.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> purtroppo robirobinho oltre a fare danni in campo, li sta facendo pure fuori dal campo, se fosse stata piu rapida la sua cessione avremmo anche carlitos a milanello in questo momento..peccato.



Concordo... ed è un peccato perchè Tevez avrebbe dannatamente cambiato gli equlibri del campionato.


----------



## Mithos (9 Luglio 2013)

Mah,sono ottimista pure io, anche se mi aspettavo qualcosa che ci innalzasse di livello in mezzo al campo. Speriamo arrivi. E speriamo che Allegri migliori la fase difensiva, perchè altrimenti non andremo da nessuna parte.


----------



## Dexter (9 Luglio 2013)

io divento ottimista se riusciamo a piazzare boateng e qualche altro scarsone,tipo nocerini e traorè vari...a quel punto penso verrebbe acquistato un bel giocatore a centrocampo (spero) o in difesa...ljalic,honda e poli sono delle scommesse tutte da valutare ma tutt'altro che da buttare. ovvio che se guardo come si stanno rinforzando le altre vien da piangere...purtroppo senza soldi è il mercato migliore che si possa fare,attualmente,quello senz'altro.


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

stiamo sostituendo svogliati, vecchi e qualitativemente mediocri con gente giovane, piena di voglia di fare e capace coi piedi.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Luglio 2013)

Sicuramente la squadra è competitiva in Italia, però il livello qualitativo non è affatto omogeneo: abbiamo enorme qualità davanti e dietro si traballa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2013)

Sono d'accordo. Poli, Honda e Ljajic sarebbero un salto di qualità non da poco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> purtroppo robirobinho oltre a fare danni in campo, li sta facendo pure fuori dal campo, se fosse stata piu rapida la sua cessione avremmo anche carlitos a milanello in questo momento..peccato.



L'ultima volta che è saltato Tevez poi è arrivato Mario e ci abbiamo guadagnato...


Chi lo sa che a Maggio non diremo '' fortuna che è andato alla Juve perchè noi abbiam preso Ljajic '', non la vedo una cosa impossibile


----------



## Ale (9 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'ultima volta che è saltato Tevez poi è arrivato Mario e ci abbiamo guadagnato...
> 
> 
> Chi lo sa che a Maggio non diremo '' fortuna che è andato alla Juve perchè noi abbiam preso Ljajic '', non la vedo una cosa impossibile


lo spero. Però ad oggi non vedo all'orizzonte un'opportunita di mercato cosi ghiotta come era Tevez. Tutti gli altri, tranne Ibra, sono troppo cari.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quello che stiamo facendo finora, considerando come fatto il cambio Ljiajc-Robinho, è secondo me il miglior mercato del Milan degli ultimi 5 anni e già così il Milan è in grado di lottare con la Juve per lo scudetto.
> Poi se dopo i preliminari arriverà davvero il cosiddetto regalo presidenziale, cioè un centrocampista di grande livello (Eriksen o chi per lui), allora secondo me il Milan diventerebbe la favorita per la vittoria del prossimo scudetto



anche io sono ottimista però il mercato del 2010/2011 è stato migliore...per me adesso l'ideale è prendere un gran difensore centrale e magari un altro centrocampista di qualità


----------



## jaws (9 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche io sono ottimista però il mercato del 2010/2011 è stato migliore...per me adesso l'ideale è prendere un gran difensore centrale e magari un altro centrocampista di qualità



Come giocatori arrivati forse si, come rapporto qualità prezzo decisamente no


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Come giocatori arrivati forse si, come rapporto qualità prezzo decisamente no



si vero


----------



## tamba84 (9 Luglio 2013)

bel mercato dove? il migliore degli ultimi 5 anni? e quello dello scudetto?ibra robihno boateng ecc dove lo mettiamo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Poli, Honda e Ljajic sarebbero un salto di qualità non da poco.



rendiamoci conto che questi 3 con ancelotti e capello avrebbero fatto le riserve o il turn over come eranio, che pure era nazionale, lentini ecc..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Luglio 2013)

buon per te.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> bel mercato dove? il migliore degli ultimi 5 anni? e quello dello scudetto?ibra robihno boateng ecc dove lo mettiamo?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


  
Rendiamoci conto che questo non è il Milan di una volta e questa non è la Serie A di una volta, quindi Poli, Honda e Ljajic in questo Milan e in questa Serie A possono fare la loro degnissima figura.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me siamo ancora dietro al Napoli.


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo me siamo ancora dietro al Napoli.



il napoli senza cavani perde enormemente. IL loro unico difensore che valga più di una sega è cannavaro, senza di lui la loro difesa è oscena. Hanno un allenatore nuovo, cambiano mezza rosa, come noi che abbiamo dovuto aspettare parecchio per i risultati quest'anno. Dovranno cambiare completamente schema di gioco e modo di giocare, oltre che parte dello staff atletico, visto che mazzarri si è portato dietro un po' di gente all'inter.

Il napoli è la maggiore incognita, può fare benissimo così come fare altamente schifo. Anche perché stanno prendendo buoni giocatori, ma a prezzi spropositati.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> lo spero. Però ad oggi non vedo all'orizzonte un'opportunita di mercato cosi ghiotta come era Tevez. Tutti gli altri, tranne Ibra, sono troppo cari.



Mi aspettavo un '' ma Ljajic è un esterno, che c'entra Tevez ? ''

Era la volta che lanciavo il pc



Comunque si, condivido la tua opinione, anche se fare quel contratto a Tevez poteva creare dei problemi....Vediamo dai, sono moderatamente fiducioso


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Luglio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> rendiamoci conto che questi 3 con ancelotti e capello avrebbero fatto le riserve o il turn over come eranio, che pure era nazionale, lentini ecc..



Sì, ma la 5°/6° forza del campionato di 10-20 anni fa oggi lotterebbe per lo scudetto.
Il campionato italiano si è ridimensionato molto.
Una volta i tifosi si sarebbero esaltati per gli acquisti di Neymar, Ronaldo, Lewandowski, ecc..., mentre oggi ci si accontenta di Saponara, Honda e giocatori simili, ma anche Tevez e Gomez che vengono fatti passare per Maradona e Van Basten (che però penso possano fare molto bene nel nostro campionato).


----------



## tamba84 (9 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che questo non è il Milan di una volta e questa non è la Serie A di una volta, quindi Poli, Honda e Ljajic in questo Milan e in questa Serie A possono fare la loro degnissima figura.



resta il fatto che è un mercato da operetta,non chieedo fenomeni ma buoni innesti,ma honda a parte non ne vedo uno sia uno tra i nomi fatti, hamsick hernades o fabregas non arriveranno mai...

io son depresso calcisticamente parlando altro che ottimista.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì, ma la 5°/6° forza del campionato di 10-20 anni fa oggi lotterebbe per lo scudetto.
> Il campionato italiano si è ridimensionato molto.
> Una volta i tifosi si sarebbero esaltati per gli acquisti di Neymar, Ronaldo, Lewandowski, ecc..., mentre oggi ci si accontenta di Saponara, Honda e giocatori simili, ma anche Tevez e Gomez che vengono fatti passare per Maradona e Van Basten (che però penso possano fare molto bene nel nostro campionato).



.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2013)

anch'io sarei stato ottimista se non ci fosse stato quel cambio di modulo.


----------



## Gollume (9 Luglio 2013)

Io sono ottimista per il secondo posto.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2013)

siamo migliorati, ma non è che ci volesse molto. Metti un Poli qualunque e il livello si alza.
Ma non siamo competitivi per nessun obiettivo. Possiamo toglierci solo qualche soddisfazione, niente di più


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2013)

p.s. si parla di"serie A di una volta", ma la Fiorentina ha Rossi e Gomez, la Juve Tevez e Llorent, forse Jovetic e tutti gli altri... il Napoli perde Cavani ma prende Mertens e qualche altro giocatore ottimo, la Lazio ha un centrocampo pazzesco, la Roma spenderà, l'Inter pure... a me 'sto livello non sembra così basso. Basso,poi, rispetto a chi? City, United, Barça, Real, Chelsea e Bayern? Sono squadre che DA SEMPRE sono fortissime. Ciclicamente ne esce una e ne entra un'altra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> siamo migliorati, ma non è che ci volesse molto. Metti un Poli qualunque e il livello si alza.
> Ma non siamo competitivi per nessun obiettivo. Possiamo toglierci solo qualche soddisfazione, niente di più



Si infatti,dipende da chi altro arriverà,poi si sa la palla è tonda..ci sono così tante variabili


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> p.s. si parla di"serie A di una volta", ma la Fiorentina ha Rossi e Gomez, la Juve Tevez e Llorent, forse Jovetic e tutti gli altri... il Napoli perde Cavani ma prende Mertens e qualche altro giocatore ottimo, la Lazio ha un centrocampo pazzesco, la Roma spenderà, l'Inter pure... a me 'sto livello non sembra così basso. Basso,poi, rispetto a chi? City, United, Barça, Real, Chelsea e Bayern? Sono squadre che DA SEMPRE sono fortissime. Ciclicamente ne esce una e ne entra un'altra.



ma infatti potremmo benissimo dire: "il milan di una volta" senza per forza tirare in ballo le altre. 
più passano gli anni, più si abbassa il nostro budget per fare mercato. 

anche i 15 mln di qualche anno fa, visti adesso sembrano un lusso. 
adesso dobbiamo addirittura autofinanziarci con le cessioni, il nano non caccia più una lira. 

e se anche per qualche colpo di follia, deciderà di usare gli eventuali soldi della champions per comprare ancora qualcuno, sarà troppo tardi, ci saranno in giro giusto le briciole.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma infatti potremmo benissimo dire: "il milan di una volta" senza per forza tirare in ballo le altre.
> più passano gli anni, più si abbassa il nostro budget per fare mercato.
> 
> anche i 15 mln di qualche anno fa, visti adesso sembrano un lusso.
> ...



Per quello ci saranno in giro gli "esuberi" delle "big", che spesso poco non sono. Anche se, sempre di esuberi si tratta.

Fra l'altro, mi permetto di dissentire. La Serie A, ad oggi, è molto più povera della Serie A passata, soprattutto se guardiamo l'epoca d'oro dove i migliori giocatori al mondo si facevano la carriera in Italia. Platini, Maradona, Van Basten, Gullit et similia. Oggi li vendiamo quando si dimostrano tali, allora arrivavano e stavano da noi. Più vicina ad oggi la Serie A di inizi anni 2000 (post crack Parmalat e Cragnotti), ma comunque il Milan Ancelottiano e la Juve di Capello sono squadre con giocatori che fatico a vedere oggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> p.s. si parla di"serie A di una volta", ma la Fiorentina ha Rossi e Gomez, la Juve Tevez e Llorent, forse Jovetic e tutti gli altri... il Napoli perde Cavani ma prende Mertens e qualche altro giocatore ottimo, la Lazio ha un centrocampo pazzesco, la Roma spenderà, l'Inter pure... a me 'sto livello non sembra così basso. Basso,poi, rispetto a chi? City, United, Barça, Real, Chelsea e Bayern? Sono squadre che DA SEMPRE sono fortissime. Ciclicamente ne esce una e ne entra un'altra.



Rossi non gioca da 2 anni, Gomez, Llorente e mettici Balo, erano riserve nei maggiori clubs. Il Napoli perdendo Cavani subirà un pauroso downgrade, cioè Mertens, Callejon e Damiao non fanno la ball destra dell'Indio. Quindi il livello è quello che è.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Luglio 2013)

La Lazio ha un centrocampo pazzesco e un grande D.S. con Tare, ma anche una difesa che al momento è rimasta quella dell’anno scorso, tolto un 28enne sconosciuto che arriva dal Messico (al Milan sarebbe diventato un caso Civelli ) e in attacco devono sperare che Klose non si faccia mai nulla, altrimenti o esplode Perea o ci sono Kozak e Floccari. 
Se vendono Hernanes, e squalificano Mauri, con Biglia che debutta a 28 anni in un campionato serio, con Ledesma che già arrancava nella scorsa stagione, e con Ederson che sta messo peggio di Pato.
All’Inter servirebbe una mezz’ala in grado di fare entrambe le fasi, e magari un esterno destro per il 3-5-2 di Mazzarri. Poi c’è chi ha dubbi su El Shaarawy! Che qualcosa in un grande club ha già fatto, quando Icardi e Belfodil hanno subito lo stesso calo del nostro, ma in realtà minori, vediamo come si comporteranno a San Siro.
La Roma al momento è nel caos più totale. 
La Fiorentina tolto Gomez, sta ripetendo lo stesso mercato dell’anno scorso, svincolati poco conosciuti e/o giocatori ultratrentenni (Ambrosini, Joaquin, Munua), a Pradè andrà bene anche questa volta? 
Pizarro e Aquilani sono giocatori da doppio impegno? Rossi in condizioni è?

Questo per dire che le lacune, i vuoti di copione e potenziali fallimenti, imho ci sono in tutte le rose delle avversarie della giuve, e siamo ancora al 10 di luglio.
Se poi tra 35 giorni, a 15 giorni dalla fine del calciomercato, le altre saranno ulteriormente migliorate, colmando più lacune possibili, mentre il Milan sarà rimasto fermo, allora potrei diventare pessimista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> resta il fatto che è un mercato da operetta,non chieedo fenomeni ma buoni innesti,ma honda a parte non ne vedo uno sia uno tra i nomi fatti, hamsick hernades o fabregas non arriveranno mai...
> 
> io son depresso calcisticamente parlando altro che ottimista.


Dimmi perché Poli, Honda ed eventualmente Ljajic sono da operetta e poi dimmi quali sono, invece, i buoni innesti dato che non chiedi i fenomeni.


----------



## xander12 (10 Luglio 2013)

Io non sono troppo ottimista.. La fiorentina ha dato finalmente una punta di peso ai vari Borja Valero, Pizarro, Aquilani ecc, la Juve con Tevez, LLorente e Ogbonna è davvero completa, il Napoli con la cessione di Cavani si sta rifacendo la squadra, l'Inter è ancora ferma ma con l'arrivo di Thohir non si sa mai fino alla fine del mercato.. 

Noi abbiamo preso Poli che per quanto abbia un grosso potenziale, al momento è un giocatore mediocre, Honda non si sa se arriva prima di Gennaio e Ljajic pur essendo un buon acquisto ha ancora tutto da dimostrare.

Abbiamo una bella concorrenza quest'anno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

C'è poco da essere ottimisti. Tutte le squadre di vertice si sono rinforzate (tranne il Napoli che ha 63 milioni da spendere), noi invece siamo immobili. Perfino la Lazio ci è superiore ora. Siamo la squadra più povera della Serie A probabilmente, chissà perchè squadre che non fanno neanche la Champions possono spendere 15+milioni di euro (Fiorentina per Gomez e Roma per Strootman a quanto pare) e noi non possiamo spendere neanche un centesimo. La Juventus, che ci stava anni luce davanti, ha preso Tevez e Ogbonna. Noi invece siamo schiavi di una cessione che secondo me neanche si concretizzerà (Robinho), con un centrocampo vergognoso da rifondare e per ora è arrivato solo il "misero" Poli, scarto dell'Inter.

Ora come ora siamo da quinto/sesto posto onestamente, metto davanti a noi Juventus, Napoli, Fiorentina, Lazio e Roma con l'incognita Inter. Per ora il nostro mercato è stato nullo, mentre le altre si rinforzano e continueranno a farlo.
Noi siamo quelli più indietro di tutti e siamo quelli che devono giocare prima di tutte le altre squadre (preliminari), purtroppo però i nostri dirigenti sono stati troppo occupati a prendere il sole a Forte dei Marmi perdendo tempo prezioso, quindi la situazione secondo me è molto grave.


----------



## Mithos (10 Luglio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da essere ottimisti. Tutte le squadre di vertice si sono rinforzate (tranne il Napoli che ha 63 milioni da spendere), noi invece siamo immobili. Perfino la Lazio ci è superiore ora. Siamo la squadra più povera della Serie A probabilmente, chissà perchè squadre che non fanno neanche la Champions possono spendere 15+milioni di euro (Fiorentina per Gomez e Roma per Strootman a quanto pare) e noi non possiamo spendere neanche un centesimo. La Juventus, che ci stava anni luce davanti, ha preso Tevez e Ogbonna. Noi invece siamo schiavi di una cessione che secondo me neanche si concretizzerà (Robinho), con un centrocampo vergognoso da rifondare e per ora è arrivato solo il "misero" Poli, scarto dell'Inter.
> 
> Ora come ora siamo da quinto/sesto posto onestamente, metto davanti a noi Juventus, Napoli, Fiorentina, Lazio e Roma con l'incognita Inter. Per ora il nostro mercato è stato nullo, mentre le altre si rinforzano e continueranno a farlo.
> Noi siamo quelli più indietro di tutti e siamo quelli che devono giocare prima di tutte le altre squadre (preliminari), purtroppo però i nostri dirigenti sono stati troppo occupati a prendere il sole a Forte dei Marmi perdendo tempo prezioso, quindi la situazione secondo me è molto grave.



L'anno scorso secondo taluni eravamo da retrocessione e invece poi siamo arrivati al 3 posto. Secondo me molti sovrastimano le campagne acquisti altrui. Sia chiaro, io non sono iperfelice della nostra campagna acquisti, ma determinati interrogativi sui giocatori presi dagli altri dovremmo farceli anzichè farlo solo sui nostri.


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

Roma e Lazio davanti al Milan? Su quali basi?
La Roma è in completa confusione e i tifosi sono infuriati; la Lazio ha un buon centrocampo ma una difesa mediocre e davanti ha solo Klose.
L'inter poi, non scherziamo.
Poi certo, se per te Poli è solo un misero scarto dell'Inter e credi che Robinho non sarà ceduto, allora ci credo che sei pessimista, ma lo sarai sempre e comunque


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (10 Luglio 2013)

io sono realista. a mio avviso poli è un buon elemento sicurametne superiore a flamini. dobbiamo prima cedere robinho boateng, traore antonini,nocerino zaccardo e poi rinforzarci.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Roma e Lazio davanti al Milan? Su quali basi?
> La Roma è in completa confusione e i tifosi sono infuriati; la Lazio ha un buon centrocampo ma una difesa mediocre e davanti ha solo Klose.
> L'inter poi, non scherziamo.
> Poi certo, se per te Poli è solo un misero scarto dell'Inter e credi che Robinho non sarà ceduto, allora ci credo che sei pessimista, ma lo sarai sempre e comunque


Intanto stanno facendo degli investimenti importanti (Anderson e Strootman). Senza contare che il centrocampo della Lazio è probabilmente il migliore d'Italia dopo quello della Juve (Candreva Lulic Ledesma Hernanes Anderson Gonzales Onazi ecc ecc) al contrario del nostro che è un insulto al gioco del calcio (tolto Montolivo). Se prendono una punta forte sono tra le favorite per il secondo posto.
La Roma è in uno stato confusionale ma a livello di rosa secondo me ci è superiore, e hanno soldi da spendere a differenza nostra che dobbiamo vendere dei giocatori che non hanno neanche mercato prima di poter spendere un solo euro. Abbiamo lo stesso budget del Sassuolo probabilmente, quindi l'ottimismo secondo me è ingiustificato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Luglio 2013)

La verità è che tutte le squadre si sono rinforzate. Tutte. Juve,Inter,Roma,Fiorentina e Napoli. 

Noi possiamo puntare allo scudetto grazie all'apporto di Poli e Pignatone? Grazie al nostro centrocampo che è da squadra di decimo posto? (rischiamo di giocare con De Jong e Poli insieme,sbrotfl).


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La verità è che tutte le squadre si sono rinforzate. Tutte. Juve,Inter,Roma,Fiorentina e Napoli.
> 
> Noi possiamo puntare allo scudetto grazie all'apporto di Poli e Pignatone? Grazie al nostro centrocampo che è da squadra di decimo posto? (rischiamo di giocare con De Jong e Poli insieme,sbrotfl).



De Jong e Poli sono 2 nazionali, non ci sputerei sopra.
Poi sto fatto che il Napoli che sta vendendo Cavani e lo sta sostituendo con scarti di altre squadre si sia rafforzato mi fa un sacco ridere


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> De Jong e Poli sono 2 nazionali, non ci sputerei sopra.
> Poi sto fatto che il Napoli che sta vendendo Cavani e lo sta sostituendo con *scarti di altre squadre* si sia rafforzato mi fa un sacco ridere



L'unico scarto che hanno preso è Callejon.


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> L'unico scarto che hanno preso è Callejon.



E invece i giocatori che migliorerebbero la loro rosa nonostante la cessione di Cavani quali sarebbero?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E invece i giocatori che migliorerebbero la loro rosa nonostante la cessione di Cavani quali sarebbero?



Mertens è un upgrade rispetto a Pandev,se arriva Damiao possono mettere su un attacco bello forte,e stanno cercando di inserire Verratti nella trattativa per Cavani (ma spero con tutto il cuore che gli sceicchi rifiutino).


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

Alcune squadre hanno comprato, ma, per ora, le uniche che si sono rafforzate sono la Juve, che comunque era già davanti a noi, e la Fiorentina, pericolosa. Dire che il Napoli si sia rafforzato dopo che praticamente la cessione del suo miglior giocatore in rosa è ufficiale mi sembra alquanto azzardato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Anche la Lazio con Anderson e Biglia e la Roma con Benatia e Strootman si sono rinforzate. L'unica squadra che rimane a guardare siamo noi.


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche la Lazio con Anderson e Biglia e la Roma con Benatia e Strootman si sono rinforzate. L'unica squadra che rimane a guardare siamo noi.



Io non scambierei mai Honda e Poli con Anderson e Biglia quindi secondo me ci siamo rafforzati più della Lazio.
La Roma, come già detto è nel caos, vero che ha preso Benatia e Strootman ma ora inizieranno le cessioni


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mertens è un upgrade rispetto a Pandev,se arriva Damiao possono mettere su un attacco bello forte,e stanno cercando di inserire Verratti nella trattativa per Cavani (ma spero con tutto il cuore che gli sceicchi rifiutino).



Il PSG ha detto no per Verratti. Comunque Mertens, Callegione e Damiano non fanno la ball destra di Cavani.....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche la Lazio con Anderson e Biglia e la Roma con Benatia e Strootman si sono rinforzate. L'unica squadra che rimane a guardare siamo noi.



Non è che abbiamo fatto favile, però Poli, Honda e probabilmente Ljajic non sono da meno di quelli che hai citato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ma è stato bannato JAWS? Come mai?
Scusate l'OT.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il PSG ha detto no per Verratti. Comunque Mertens, Callegione e Damiano non fanno la ball destra di Cavani.....
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Honda e il serbo ancora non li abbiamo presi. Ad oggi c'è il solo Poli.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Luglio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mertens è un upgrade rispetto a Pandev,se arriva Damiao possono mettere su un attacco bello forte,e stanno cercando di inserire Verratti nella trattativa per Cavani (ma spero con tutto il cuore che gli sceicchi rifiutino).



Tutto quello che si vuole, ma Cavani E' il Napoli.
Senza di lui, anche con Mertens e Damiao, perdono tantissimo.

Probabilmente potrebbero recuperare mettendoci dentro ANCHE Verratti, ma saremmo comunque lì. Io non vedo un grande miglioramento.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Stima profonda per chi ancora ha ottimismo in questo mercato. Forse è proprio in questa finestra di mercato che verremo surclassati definitivamente da tutte le altre squadre di vertice, venendo distaccati ulteriormente un po' da tutti.


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2013)

Sempre più ottimista 

Sarà un Milan fortissimo (cit.)


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2013)

nn piu..


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Luglio 2013)

ma figuratevi se verratti va al napoli con il real madrid che lo vuole


----------



## runner (12 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi io sarò ancora più ottimista quando arriverà Honda.....

sta storia del trequartista e che il Boa resti non mi piace (non vorrei che fosse lui il titolare e come cambio Saponara)


----------



## pennyhill (15 Luglio 2013)

Sconcerti "_Milan, unica antijuve_"


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

Vedrete che a fine agosto quando tireremo le somme ci saranno molti meno scontenti del mercato. E sono dell'idea che dopo i primi mesi di campionato ci sarà anche meno pessimismo. Vedo troppa gente che esalta il Napoli delle incognite che perde il vero campione, che esalta una viola che dovrà giocare ogni tre giorni.

Il prossimo è l'anno della Juventus ancora, per il secondo posto resto dell'idea che se lo giocheranno Milan e Inter.


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vedrete che a fine agosto quando tireremo le somme ci saranno molti meno scontenti del mercato. E sono dell'idea che dopo i primi mesi di campionato ci sarà anche meno pessimismo. Vedo troppa gente che esalta il Napoli delle incognite che perde il vero campione, che esalta una viola che dovrà giocare ogni tre giorni.
> 
> Il prossimo è l'anno della Juventus ancora, per il secondo posto resto dell'idea che se lo giocheranno Milan e Inter.



Se devo essere sincero io vedo più affollamento per il secondo/terzo posto. Il Napoli è un'incognita, certo è che sarà difficile dire il 2 Settembre quale sarà il suo valore reale. Secondo me la Fiorentina farà bene, ma tutti qui sottovalutano che perderà quasi sicuramente Pizarro, e trovare un regista come lui non è scontato. Se poi arriva Verratti tanto di cappello. Sulla carta il secondo e terzo posto ce lo giocheremo noi, la Lazio, la Fiorentina e la Roma, col Napoli sospeso in giudizio in attesa di giudicare i nuovi innesti. L'Inter, ad oggi, la vedo più indietro, anche se non ha coppe. Troppe incognite in attacco, centrocampo ancora peggiore del nostro (nonostante Kovacic), e difesa col solo Samuel sopra l'asticella.

Io sono scontento perchè noi potremmo aprire un progetto serio, ipotecare il secondo posto e, dall'anno prossimo (quando fra l'altro probabilmente se ne andrà Conte), puntare al primo gradino del podio, ma, a quanto pare, la società non ne ha voglia.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

L'Inter lo metto in alto perchè è da due anni fuori dalla champions, perchè giocheranno una volta a settimana e perchè hanno preso un'allenatore che ovunque sia andato ha centrato gli obiettivi, per l'Inter secondo o terzo che sia tornerà in coppa dei campioni. 

Il Napoli perde la stella, un campione come Cavani fa dannatamente la differenza, puoi prendere quanti buoni giocatori vuoi ma non è detto a fine stagione di portino tanti punti quanti un campione del calibro dell'uruguagio. Inoltre ha cambiato allenatore, uno che in Italia anche se per motivi diversi ha già fallito, le aspettative a Napoli sono alte, il mercato per ora è stato fatto con gente che arriva dall'estero e non conosce il campionato. Sono un'incognita enorme!

La Fiorentina gioca un gran bel calcio, si rafforzano, ma giocheranno ogni tre giorni e la musica inevitabilmente cambia, son curioso di vedere se faranno un gioco bello e brillante anche quest'anno giocando molto di più. 

La Lazio per me rimane una squadra compatta, importante, ma non in grado di giocarsi la coppa dei campioni.

La Roma è un caos totale, sta facendo buoni acquisti, ma c'è troppo malumore nello spogliatoio, nei tifosi. Società totalmente assente. Tutto dipenderà dal nuovo allenatore, che non conosco, fatico a giudicarli. 

Ad oggi questo è il mio pensiero sulle rose, la Juventus è inarrivabile, dietro le milanesi.


----------



## robs91 (16 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Se devo essere sincero io vedo più affollamento per il secondo/terzo posto. Il Napoli è un'incognita, certo è che sarà difficile dire il 2 Settembre quale sarà il suo valore reale. Secondo me la Fiorentina farà bene, *ma tutti qui sottovalutano che perderà quasi sicuramente Pizarro*, e trovare un regista come lui non è scontato. Se poi arriva Verratti tanto di cappello. Sulla carta il secondo e terzo posto ce lo giocheremo noi, la Lazio, la Fiorentina e la Roma, col Napoli sospeso in giudizio in attesa di giudicare i nuovi innesti. L'Inter, ad oggi, la vedo più indietro, anche se non ha coppe. Troppe incognite in attacco, centrocampo ancora peggiore del nostro (nonostante Kovacic), e difesa col solo Samuel sopra l'asticella.
> 
> Io sono scontento perchè noi potremmo aprire un progetto serio, ipotecare il secondo posto e, dall'anno prossimo (quando fra l'altro probabilmente se ne andrà Conte), puntare al primo gradino del podio, ma, a quanto pare, la società non ne ha voglia.



Pare abbiano risolto tutto questa mattina,quindi resta alla Fiorentina.


----------



## runner (16 Luglio 2013)

secondo me a livello di serie A dovremo migliorare nell' inizio stagione....

non si devono buttare via punti importanti e poi te la giochi pure con la giuve


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Luglio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Pare abbiano risolto tutto questa mattina,quindi resta alla Fiorentina.



Ok, allora come non detto. Hanno risolto un bel problema.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2013)

ufficiale : non sono più fiducioso.


Non ci libereremo mai di Robinho che rinnoverà pure, Boateng resterà senza un briciolo di fiducia da parte della società, al massimo arriverà Honda, El Shaarawy sarà una grande incognita e una grande opportunità come Ljajic sfuma.


Peccato perchè davvero c'erano delle belle idee quest'estate in dirigenza.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Luglio 2013)

un colpo arriverà..ma a fine mercato!
negli ultimi anni è sempre successo cosi...viene piazzato qualche colpo prima dell'inizio del mercato,poi c'è il nulla fino alla seconda metà di agosto quando qualche colpo arriva sempre


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2013)

Il colpo alla fine arriverà... a noi  Poi se deve arrivare uno come De Jong meglio niente


----------



## Mithos (16 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> un colpo arriverà..ma a fine mercato!
> negli ultimi anni è sempre successo cosi...viene piazzato qualche colpo prima dell'inizio del mercato,poi c'è il nulla fino alla seconda metà di agosto quando qualche colpo arriva sempre



Sticazzi, il colpo De Jong!!!


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Sticazzi, il colpo De Jong!!!



E l'anno prima? Nocerino


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E l'anno prima? Nocerino



sappiamo tutti che l'obiettivo era hamsik quell'estate


----------



## Elshafenomeno (16 Luglio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da essere ottimisti. Tutte le squadre di vertice si sono rinforzate (tranne il Napoli che ha 63 milioni da spendere), noi invece siamo immobili. Perfino la Lazio ci è superiore ora. Siamo la squadra più povera della Serie A probabilmente, chissà perchè squadre che non fanno neanche la Champions possono spendere 15+milioni di euro (Fiorentina per Gomez e Roma per Strootman a quanto pare) e noi non possiamo spendere neanche un centesimo. La Juventus, che ci stava anni luce davanti, ha preso Tevez e Ogbonna. Noi invece siamo schiavi di una cessione che secondo me neanche si concretizzerà (Robinho), con un centrocampo vergognoso da rifondare e per ora è arrivato solo il "misero" Poli, scarto dell'Inter.
> 
> Ora come ora siamo da quinto/sesto posto onestamente, metto davanti a noi Juventus, Napoli, Fiorentina, Lazio e Roma con l'incognita Inter. Per ora il nostro mercato è stato nullo, mentre le altre si rinforzano e continueranno a farlo.
> Noi siamo quelli più indietro di tutti e siamo quelli che devono giocare prima di tutte le altre squadre (preliminari), purtroppo però i nostri dirigenti sono stati troppo occupati a prendere il sole a Forte dei Marmi perdendo tempo prezioso, quindi la situazione secondo me è molto grave.



quoto anche le virgole, ma purtroppo fino a quando il nano non deciderà di vendere la società saremo destinati a fare questi discorsi tutti gli anni. Poi io continuo a chiedermi che senso abbia rincorrere questa champions tutti gli anni se poi gli introiti non li vogliono spendere.

Prima o poi arriverà il momento, c'è solo da non augurarsi che la proprietà passi a Marina o a Barbara (mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci, si fa la fine dell'Ascoli o del Pisa)


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> un colpo arriverà..ma a fine mercato!
> negli ultimi anni è sempre successo cosi...viene piazzato qualche colpo prima dell'inizio del mercato,poi c'è il nulla fino alla seconda metà di agosto quando qualche colpo arriva sempre



Si ma non è il massimo della vita, per niente. Un calciatore dovrebbe fare il ritiro con la sua nuova squadra per mille motivi: ambientazione, metodi di allenamento, tattica, e così andare. Se acquisti all'ultimo secondo (a meno che non ti arriva Ibrahimovic) sei svantaggiato rispetto ad un acquisto a luglio, non è un aspetto banale.

(Comunque gli acquisti "dell'ultimo minuto" sono stati pagati a grandi cifre esclusi casi umani tipo Nocerino con la gestione di Zamparini, quindi non c'è tutto questo guadagno immenso)


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Si ma non è il massimo della vita, per niente. Un calciatore dovrebbe fare il ritiro con la sua nuova squadra per mille motivi: ambientazione, metodi di allenamento, tattica, e così andare. Se acquisti all'ultimo secondo (a meno che non ti arriva Ibrahimovic) sei svantaggiato rispetto ad un acquisto a luglio, non è un aspetto banale.
> 
> (Comunque gli acquisti "dell'ultimo minuto" sono stati pagati a grandi cifre esclusi casi umani tipo Nocerino con la gestione di Zamparini, quindi non c'è tutto questo guadagno immenso)



certamente..non stavo ragionando sull'intelligenza della cosa,ma sul fatto che solitamente i colpi li facciamo nella seconda parte di mercato sia che si tratti di nesta,ibra,nocerino o de jong...nel mezzo non accade mai nulla..e con tutti questi cambi di allenatore sulle panchine importanti spero che qualche colpo alla snejder-inter possa essere fatto


----------

